# Jensen steam engines.



## Tin Falcon (Dec 23, 2012)

In the days of our youth I think many of us here poured over the toy catalogs from sears and other places. we noticed the shiny little steam engines and hoped Santa would bring us one. 
In the US many of these engines came from a company called Jensen. Jensen is one of the few if not only toy companies allowed to continue production during WW II . Jensen still makes engines and they can purchased for the kids and grand kids. 

http://www.jensensteamengines.com/
IMHO a piece of living history. 
Tin


----------



## Beachside_Hank (Dec 23, 2012)

I wanted that too, but I wanted the X-ray specs more so I could check out the chicks in my class. 

xray_specs.jpg


----------



## IronHorse (Dec 23, 2012)

I now own a Jensen steam engine, but as a boy I too longed for a pair of those X-Ray glasses!

(I wonder if they come in prescription)


IronHorse


----------



## locust42 (Feb 26, 2014)

I had those glasses when I was a kid....really cool.  By the way I have  a Jensen model 10 w/gen and light on a wood base works fine, I'd like to sell if if anyone knows someone interested my email is  [email protected]


----------



## Tin Falcon (Feb 26, 2014)

Locust: offering an an item for sale on the first post is at best considered rude. 
If selling an engine is your goal may I suggest E bay.
Tin


----------



## doc1955 (Feb 26, 2014)

When I was a youngster I too wanted one of those steam engines a friend of mine had one but I came from a large family and there was no $ for such a thing.
 I don't have a Jensen but I did score some Weedens from a gentleman that had got a box of them from an estate sale and wanted to get rid of them none of them ran and needed different repairs. There were 8 engines that were mostly complete just needed lots of repair and one extra boiler.  I have since repaired 5 of them and still have 3 to repair but I have no intentions of selling any of them I love these hunks of old metal. Here is a video of the first 3 I gotten repaired along with one of the beam engines I built.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RgUyEq0-3H0&list=TL5CN7dmcMulx6rM7PQ2vgK36YSyTmBfP7[/ame]


----------

